# Better Alternative Mounting Templates Than Spray Mount



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

Save your lungs and prevent that terrible overspray from using a spray mount product. I have been using non toxic school glue sticks for mounting for quite a while now and find it's the best way to mount diagrams for cutting out parts.

Pick up some of these glue sticks at drug stores, Wal Mart, etc…









I found a pack of 4 on ebay with free shipping for about 4 bucks… here









Just rub this glue on the reverse side of your template and mount it to your wood:


















For mounting larger templates you'll find that the glue dries a bit before you ready to mount it. Here's a tip, just lightly spray the glued side with water… it will re-activate the glue's stickiness. I use one of these kitchen pump atomizers and it works really well but any fine mister would work:









After cutting out your part you can easily remove the template by spraying the paper with water until it's soaked good then scrape off with your finger. If there's any glue residue left simply wash it off with a paper towel and more water. An added benefit is the wood's grain is raised, ready to get a fine surface by sanding.

Hope that this idea helps woodworkers from the awful after effects of using spray mount.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Great tip.
I can get the spray adhesive all over the place. Bet the sticks will solve that problem.
Bill


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep Bill, no more of that overspray that seems to get everywhere, even on your clothes and skin. Plus that spray mount is expensive.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Interesting idea. I'd worry about glue sticks creating an uneven surface, and then that they're water-based. The main advantage of good spray adhesive is that it won't distort the paper. I hear you about overspray, though.


----------



## rtutsky (Oct 14, 2012)

Shampeon, I don't understand what you mean about creating an uneven surface. The glue doesn't seem to distort the copy paper at all. And if you spray the paper with water to re-activate the glue before mounting the only thing that happens is the paper will curl along it's long grain surface which doesn't pose mounting problems at all. I see that it's water based is actually a benefit, it is easy to clean up. I used to use the spray adhesive for mounting for years at a graphic design studio where I worked… the damn over spray dust was everywhere even though we had a spray booth with an exhaust fan/filter. I will *NEVER* use that foul stuff ever again.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I mean that it's inevitable that some parts will have more glue than others, and given that it's water-based glue and you're spraying the paper with water, the paper is going to distort. A solvent-based glue won't distort the paper. But if it works, it works.

Yeah, I wouldn't want to work with spray adhesive all the time. As you say, foul stuff.


----------

